# Sendit08 Cycle log... This is your brain on gear...



## sendit08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Over the course of the next 6 months my life is going to change drastically.

All together I work about 75 hours weekly... (2 full time jobs as a cook)
On top of that, my girl friend and I are expecting our first child in April...

I hope that this log will keep me grounded.... 

I plan on logging my workouts, my gear usage, my progress, and most of my diet...

Here is my cycle in detail...

_Orals:_ 
IMLMethadrol; 1pill every 8hrs; days 1-40
Anavar; 25mg every 6hrs; days 41-100
_Injections:_
TestProp,TrenAce, MastProp, 75mg of each in blend; every day from 30-97
TestSuspension, 100mg; every day from 41-100
Winstrol, 50mg; every day from 61-100
_Fat Burners:_
Syntheselen; 3ml daily
DNP; 400mg daily from 1-25
Clen; 100mcg daily from 30-through pct
Ketotifen; 3mg daily from 30-through pct
Yohimbine HCL; 12.5mg daily 30-through pct
_Cycle Support:_
Formeron; 1ml daily
Prami; .75mg daily
Adex; .5mg eod
Hcg; 250iu eod
IMLcycle support; daily
_Misc. Supplements:_
Effamol; 2000mg daily
Vitastack; 1packet daily
IMLnitro; 2pills daily
Creatine+more drink; 1bottle daily
1pntmilk+wheyprotein; Every night
Melatonin; 9mg every night
Vit B6; 1gram every night

Right now I am just starting this 100 day journey and I am in a "priming phase"
I am hoping that by the time I start pinning I will be under 15% Bodyfat.
I'm hoping to retain as much support, feedback, and motivation as possible.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 16, 2012)

Both jobs today! 6:30-3 , 4:30-11ish.
My gym is conveniently located in between jobs.
I go there sometimes just to shower and change.
Todays push day!
Let the games begin


----------



## nby (Feb 16, 2012)

Lots of compounds you got there! Good luck


----------



## justhav2p (Feb 16, 2012)

What are you stats?

I see the DNP and Juice, are you overall trying for a body recomp ?


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 16, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> What are you stats?
> 
> I see the DNP and Juice, are you overall trying for a body recomp ?



I am 5'11 226 just under 20% bodyfat. Im a pretty thick dude and my weight is distrubuted nicely from upper to lower body.
I normally woundt run dnp unless i was trying to get under 10%. but i lost control of my bodyfat levels last year and I really like to get my body fat down as much as possible before i get into the "meat" of the cycle. I just run the PH with the dnp to keep my strength, musclemass and recovery time from demunishing.
I dont run any fatburbing stack of cycle
Because they give me really bad lethargy and my appetite goes theough the roof.


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 16, 2012)

Good layout there Sendit08, I'm glad to see this journal, thanks bro, let me know how the dnp is treating you. Justhav2p, get your sweaty ass out of here..lol


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Boom chakalaka'*

Got off my second job at around midnight last night and im currently settin up my day here at job1... I found time to tear up chest in hetween jobs yesterday but today ill most likely just go easy on my back in between jobs because i start job1 at 5am tom, which gives me about 3-4hrs of sleep if im lucky.

The dnp is working good. Im at 200mg mornings right now and most likely will stay that way. Its to hot in the kitchen of job2 to be on that stuff.


----------



## fireazm (Feb 17, 2012)

excited about the log bro

whats your diet
macros?


----------



## vindicated346 (Feb 17, 2012)

make sure you are getting that water in bro.might want to look into glycerol


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 17, 2012)

One good thing is that at my first job i have unlimited acces to all fruits. Which i take full advantage of. Id say my water intake aline is in the 1.5 gallon range.
My second job is what kills me but im starting to think of some ideas that may help.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 17, 2012)

fireazm said:


> excited about the log bro
> 
> whats your diet
> macros?



Shiiiit.... Lol
I honestly use to be fairly intense when it came to counting cals and macros. But lately ive just gone to eating constantly very clean. No starches whatsoever. All my cards come feuit fruit and veggies. Which is about
30% after around 3 i stay away from carbs and pack in thw water and protein. My fat consumtion is liw but still within convwnience so probably still around 30 percent of my cals are from fat. I would say my average daily is around 3k in cals on one job days and up to 4k on two job days. And the fat melts off me at these levels. 
After all, i do spend over 70hrs weekly getting paid to cook so my freedome is unlitmited whwn it comes to diet but my wallet isnt so i definately take advantage and really pack in the cals when im working.


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

subbed, youre a workhorse bro!


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 18, 2012)

Pony said:


> subbed, youre a workhorse bro!



Isnt that why we are all here! 
This forum is built for beasts


----------



## Pony (Feb 19, 2012)

Damn straight!


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 19, 2012)

tonight is my first evening off, after working my job2 for three straight nights.
So today after work I skipped the gym, packed in a good heavy meal, and now I will rest before going hard tomorrow. 
I have the whole day off tomorrow so I plan on going hard on my lower body.

I stopped the dnp this morning because I was feeling to depleted from my long work hours.
I have some experience with DNP. I took it for a 25day period for two summers but at the time I was playing poker professionally and didn't work nearly as much as I do now. 
I may pulse it throughout my cycle depending on how I feel. 
On another note, I am already starting to feel the methadrol and my suspension vials are tempting me everytime I eat a methadrol. (I keep all my gear in one spot)

On that note... Im off to smoke a blunt!


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Updation !!*

Quick update: 225.5 this morning. No serious food weight for that weighin. Im noticeably loosing fat from all the long work days. I havent loat any poundage and im noticing some mucke pumps from the methadril but not tio signifvant. I dOnt expect much more than a 10lb gain over the methadrol period of cycle because i am cutting and my calories are restricted but otherwise well thought out


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 27, 2012)

*Cancel code blue!!*

Im still alive and kickin!
Been bustin both jobs for four straight days and now im just on one job for three straight. 
Down 3 more lbs.
Abs starting to show nicely.
Getting closer to first pin!
I will record my upperbody maxes tomorow and hopefully my squat max on wed.


----------



## sendit08 (Feb 29, 2012)

alright so here is a little update of what I have cut out of my cycle and how I have been progressing now that I am on day 14.
weight: 223.5, (down 3ish lbs)
--- I can only estimate a 3-5 lb gain in muscle, half of that being just a constant pump.

I am off the dnp. It is too depleting. 
I just feel like all the work hours that I am putting in are enough as far as fat loss.
I will probably cycle it after pct and shred out becasue I will have the opportunity to go on paternity leave and have six weeks home with my new son.

I am off of all synthetek products...
I do not have a single complaint about their quality and potency however, I can not tolerate the bruising at injection sites.

I am loving Lean Fuel Extreme...
I pop 2 of these at once right after my first job only on days that I have another 8 hour shift at job number 2.

The methadrol extreme has my strength size and hardness up...
definately noticeable gains in all of those areas thus far even with a somewhat restricted diet. 

tonight I will be rep maxing in deadlifts and bench press.
tomorow I will be recording some stats in squats.

I am loving the formeron...
I can really feel a nice hardening from the formeron and I can tell already that I will never again cycle without the stuff.

I already started the melatonin2....
It really had me feeling super nauseated at first but that has been subsiding and I am seeing a really nice natural-looking change in my skin tone.
My girlfriend noticed it and I told her I had been tanning at the gym and hopefully she doesnt catch on that my gym doesnt even have a tanning bed.
I spend alot of time outside though so maybe that is helping too.

HCG...
been taking 250iu eod and its a great dosage for me.
the wood is crazy and I cant even control it but I just wear a couple pairs of boxer shorts anyways cuz being a cook i have always doubled down on them.
maybe its the melatonin2 as well. but i am most def not complaining lol and nether is my girl.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 14, 2012)

*Still priming*









Im going crazy, counting down the days until my first pin.
Priming is going well, I am going to surpass my precycle goal I set out for.
Here are some pics of what is yet to come


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel your pain bro I am dead from work and school and I too am going crazy priming for my cycle. Nice little stash you got there. Mine isn't quite as full but I got enough to keep my mouth watering lol. Good luck bro I'll be following. And also, burn one for me.


----------



## Usealittle (Mar 14, 2012)

sendit08 said:


>


  nice box!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 14, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> I feel your pain bro I am dead from work and school and I too am going crazy priming for my cycle. Nice little stash you got there. Mine isn't quite as full but I got enough to keep my mouth watering lol. Good luck bro I'll be following. And also, burn one for me.



The lon hours take a toll on me mentally but all the extra work allows me to really take my protein intake above the level i have preciously intaken during a bulk and still burn more calories than i take in. 
I am sure the lack of sleep is impeding ôn some of our gains here as well. Old school lifters would probably disagree.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah my schedule isn't quite as full as yours I can usually get a good 6 hours but I could def use a bit more sleep to speed recovery. That's just the way it is for us right now though. Just gotta make sure everything else is dialed in and catch naps when we can.


----------

